# Help! - Error: Stabilisation Control ESC (2012 VW Golf Match)



## VW Golf-Fan

Today I was sat in my car listening to the radio (car parked up with engine off) when after 10mins or so the radio suddenly turned itself off. I tried turning it back on but.....nothing. I then tried starting the engine but it didn't start (instead making a clicking sound as if it was trying to start.)

I waited another 10mins & after that the engine started & the radio worked again. *But*, as soon as the engine was running a pinging sound (message sound/display) came up on the MFD saying "Error: Stabilisation Control ESC" & an orangey coloured solid symbol of a steering wheel showed on the dash & remained. :doublesho

I read the heandbook & it says it's something to do with the speed sensitive steering? It also recommends that you do not drive it (obviously!) 

Anyway, I phoned the dealer & they can't look at it until Monday next week as they're that busy but will try to slot me in on Thursday/Friday if they aren't too busy - wtf!

Any ideas if this should be covered under warranty as it's clearly a mechanical fault?

The cars a 2012 Golf Match 1.4 TSI (122) with only 6,500 miles.

Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Have you had a windscreen fitted or anything ? We had one of our diesel golfs have similar issues to what you have described. It turned out to be the convenience module, the new screen wasn't sealed properly and it got wet. Ours wasn't under warranty but we pushed the costs onto the screen company. It's all fixed now and not been a problem since.


----------



## Twizz

I'd imagine it would be covered under warranty... Esc is the electronic stability control, on some cars you're able to turn it off and on manually. 

If it was clicking it sounds like the starter is engaging but the battery hasn't got enough juice in it to start it BUT then you comment on how it started so not entirely sure.


----------



## Tricky Red

Loose battery connection?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

SteveTDCi said:


> Have you had a windscreen fitted or anything ? We had one of our diesel golfs have similar issues to what you have described. It turned out to be the convenience module, the new screen wasn't sealed properly and it got wet. Ours wasn't under warranty but we pushed the costs onto the screen company. It's all fixed now and not been a problem since.


*Nope, not had a new windscreen fitted. The car hasn't had any work done to it since I got it fresh brand spanking new last July. It was very very windy today & wet, I did have the windows down just a jar & noticed some rain had gone between the window seal thingy & near the electric window switch - maybe a factor?*



Twizz said:


> I'd imagine it would be covered under warranty... Esc is the electronic stability control, on some cars you're able to turn it off and on manually.
> 
> If it was clicking it sounds like the starter is engaging but the battery hasn't got enough juice in it to start it BUT then you comment on how it started so not entirely sure.


*What exactly is the Esc Electronic Stability Control? It could very well be simply that the car was a bit low on battery juice?*



Tricky Red said:


> Loose battery connection?


*Possibly.*


----------



## Twizz

> Electronic Stability Control (ESC), also referred to as electronic stability program (ESP) or dynamic stability control (DSC), is a computerized technology that improves the safety of a vehicle's stability by detecting and reducing loss of traction (skidding). When ESC detects loss of steering control, it automatically applies the brakes to help "steer" the vehicle where the driver intends to go. Braking is automatically applied to wheels individually, such as the outer front wheel to counter oversteer or the inner rear wheel to counter understeer. Some ESC systems also reduce engine power until control is regained. ESC does not improve a vehicle's cornering performance; instead, it helps to minimize the loss of control.


^^taken from Wiki.

Do you have a button with ESC or an image of a car skidding (same as one of the warning lights)...? A few people have had this issue before it seems online.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Esc is stability control. Convienence module is under the dash, get it booked in, tell them the esc light is on. They should be able to plug it in and get an error code. Things like abs sensors can show up esc codes but don't usually stop it from starting.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Twizz said:


> Do you have a button with ESC or an image of a car skidding (same as one of the warning lights)...? A few people have had this issue before it seems online.


*I have a button that says "ESP" but not "ESC". This button is positioned next to the gear stick (as per picture.)*












SteveTDCi said:


> Esc is stability control. Convienence module is under the dash, get it booked in, tell them the esc light is on. They should be able to plug it in and get an error code. Things like abs sensors can show up esc codes but don't usually stop it from starting.


*Will do. It's going in tomorrow to get checked out.*
*Is it just a case of hooking it up to the diagnostics machine & that should fault find then update error codes or whatever?*


----------



## rob_vrs

I had that when I had my fabia vrs 1.4tsi, my fault was brake light sensor or something was causing the hill hold not to work it also put tyre pressure light on, this has probably not helped you at all but thought id share  haha


----------



## Laurie.J.M

VW Golf-Fan said:


> *I have a button that says "ESP" but not "ESC". This button is positioned next to the gear stick (as per picture.)*
> 
> *Will do. It's going in tomorrow to get checked out.*
> 
> *Is it just a case of hooking it up to the diagnostics machine & that should fault find then update error codes or whatever?*


ESC and ESP are the same thing (electronic stability control/program), there are many different abbreviations used for traction and stability control, for example Volvo's system is called DSTC (dynamic stability and traction control) and Honda's is VSA (vehicle stability assist).

Cars can behave very strangely when little things go wrong, mine blew a just one fuse and it caused all sorts of odd things to happen, if you opened the doors or turned the interior light on all the dashboard lights and screens would turn off and the dials would stop working, then when you turned the interior light off everything started to work again but the car would start giving random error codes such as 'brake failure' and 'DSTC service urgent' none of which correlated to anything actually being wrong, so it could be something as simple as a blown fuse or faulty sensor.


----------



## bidderman1969

Check radio fuse following on from /\

My Chevy keeps throwing up the MIL, malfunction information lamp, book says not to drive it, I ignore it now and it goes off on its own, lol

Modern cars, loads of sensors= loads of aggro


----------



## andy monty

Check the battery condition it could have dropped a cell resulting loss of capacity if you had the radio on for 10 mins it shouldn't have discharged the battery in that time unless you have a big sub and amp installed



Most of these electronic systems self test on start up and work on voltage.. If the battery is low on power the signal will be different to what the car expects to see and the body computer will st itself...

see it regularly on Fiats low on charge or flat battery often throws up ESP faults, Power steering issues, Air bag warning lights the works.....


----------



## Miglior

andy monty said:


> Check the battery condition it could have dropped a cell resulting loss of capacity if you had the radio on for 10 mins it shouldn't have discharged the battery in that time unless you have a big sub and amp installed
> 
> Most of these electronic systems self test on start up and work on voltage.. If the battery is low on power the signal will be different to what the car expects to see and the body computer will st itself...
> 
> see it regularly on Fiats low on charge or flat battery often throws up ESP faults, Power steering issues, Air bag warning lights the works.....


This man speaks the truth. 

It will just be a control module registering a low voltage error. It's something of nothing and if you were local, I could plug in the laptop and clear the fault no probs


----------



## Paintmaster1982

yep what the above have said.

That clicking sound you heard was the starter motor cog to the fly wheel moving back and forth but with there not been enough charge in the battery to turn the starter motor cog.

Radio has reduced battery charge.


----------



## madstaff

Possibly the ABS pump.

Get it booked in at the dealers, it'll be covered under warranty, let them sort it out - thats why you've got the warranty.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Update:

Picked the car up from the dealers last week & they said they ran it through the diagnostic machines etc & did a roadtest of approx 10miles to test the steering but couldn't find any faults. 

Anyway, as I was driving the car over to the dealers for it to be checked, the error light (typically) disappeared. 

I explained this when booking it in & the guy said it probably just reset itself but I insisted that it was still looked at to put my mind at rest.

So there's nothing wrong with it at all, just one of these things but he did say to keep an eye on it.

:driver:


----------



## Dixondmn

No fault found! Typical dealer service.


----------

